# Vorsicht bei grosshandel-b2b.biz oder vermittlungs.guru von FORTUNFIVE



## dvill (17 August 2014)

Seit einigen Tagen online und bei Facebook massiv beworben:

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/di...egenheit-oder-hat-die-sache-doch-einen-haken/


> Es erreichen uns derzeit vermehrt Anfragen zu einer verlockenden Veranstaltung auf Facebook in der die ersten 100.000 Teilnehmer eine Playstation 4 gewinnen können.
> 
> Wow, die Konsole kostet rund 299-399€, also Gewinne im Gesamtwert von bis zu 39.900.000€!
> 
> Erklärt wird dies vom Veranstalter mit der Aussage man habe diese 100.000 Playstation 4 erhalten weil sie durch fehlerhafte Verpackung nicht mehr verkauft werden können.





> Wer jetzt vorschnell im Gewinnrausch seine Daten in die Maske eingibt und den Button „kostenpflichtig anmelden“ drückt gewinnt nicht etwa eine Playstation 4, sondern „gewinnt“ eine zweijährige Mitgliedschaft zu je 240€ plus einer Einrichtungsgebühr von 35,70€.





> Als wir diesen Bericht erstellt haben, wurde soeben von der oben genannten Seite erneut eine “Veranstaltung” erstellt und veröffentlicht.
> 
> Nun bekommen die ersten 100.000 Teilnehmer angeblich ein iPhone 5c



grosshandel-b2b.biz


> FORTUNFIVE UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> Münsterstraße 330
> 40470 Düsseldorf


----------



## dvill (17 August 2014)

http://www.sofort-gesellschaften.com/d/Angebotsliste/firma.php?pid=1765


> Firmenprofil
> Geschäftsaktivität: 	Seit Gründung noch nicht geschäftlich (gewerblich) aktiv gewesene / inaktive, lastenfreie Gesellschaft
> Verkaufsgrund: 	Unternehmergesellschaft / UG (haftungsbeschränkt) Gründung zum Verkauf, zu verkaufen (Vorrats-UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Vorratsgesellschaft, neue vorgegründete Gesellschaft auf Vorrat)
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (25 August 2014)

Aktuell von heute:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Apple-Store/259186354278637?sk=info&ref=page_internal


> Ist Facebook beigetreten	24.08.2014


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Apple-Store/259186354278637?sk=events&ref=page_internal


> AUG 27
> 
> Die ersten 100.000 Teilnehmer bekommen ein iPhone 5c
> Apple Store in Hamburg
> 2.059 Personen nehmen teil


Was sind das für Teilnehmer?


----------



## dvill (25 August 2014)

Ist das hier das Geschäftsmodell?

http://grosshandel-b2b.biz/impressum.php


> Kontakt
> 
> Telefon: 0900 1 22 55 99 (*2,99€ / Min aus dem dt. festnetz, Mobilfunk abweichend)


Wenn viele anrufen, um Kontakt aufzunehmen, kommt viel Geld zusammen.

Wer ist Diensteanbieter?

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=1225599&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 1 - 225599
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


Die Stöhnnummer ist frisch zugeteilt, die beteiligten Unternehmen sind frisch angemeldet.

Laut Handelsregister sind für beide Unternehmen die gleichen Personen beteiligt.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2014)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/falsche-gewinnspiele-locken-ins-abonnement-b2b/


> Der Veranstalter eröffnet immer neue Facebookevents, welche diese Methode anwenden.


Kein Wunder, da schreiben immer einige Durchblicker Fake-Warnungen für die anderen.


----------



## dvill (26 August 2014)

Die Zugriffszahlen hier lassen vermuten, dass nun Rechnungen bei Betroffenen aufschlagen.

Die allgemeinen Erfahrungen in diesem Forum besagen, dass unseriöse Geschäftemacher, die für Verbraucher Kostenfallen mit unzureichenden Informationen aufstellen, die Forderungen nicht selbst mit gerichtlicher Hilfe verfolgen.

Betroffene werden mit vielfältigen Drohschreiben unter Druck gesetzt, "freiwillig" das Geld zu übergeben. Wer ruhig bleibt, fährt am besten. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Allgemeine Informationen zur Abzocke im B2B-Handel hier im Forum sind zu finden unter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/allgemeine-abzocke-im-b2b-handel.66/

Verbraucherzentralen und Rechtsanwälte raten oft, einmal einen Widerruf zu senden. Auf diesen konkreten Fall bezogen kann man hier nachlesen:

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/falsche-gewinnspiele-locken-ins-abonnement-b2b/


> Du bist als Privatperson in die Falle getappt und hast das Anmeldeformular bereits ausgefüllt?
> 
> Dann widerrufe innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab Vertragsabschluss.


Dort gibt es eine fertige Vorlage zur Verwendung.

Das Schreiben basiert auf dem Rat eines spezialisierten Rechtsanwaltes, der auch zu diesem Thema bei Facebook aktiv ist:

https://www.facebook.com/ggrlaw


----------



## dvill (27 August 2014)

Zielgruppe sind vermutlich Minderjährige.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-abzocke#answer133113033


> Hallo,ich bin erst 15 und habe ein brief von FortunFive beckommen das ich "35,70 euro" bezahlen müsste so muss ich das jetzt bezahlen ich hab die leute schon kontaktiert und gesagt das ich das im leben nicht bezahlen werde


Mit der 0900-Nummer war das Gespräch am Ende teurer als die Forderung.

Telefonieren hat keinen Sinn und Brieffreundschaften sind eher schädlich.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2014)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hilfe-grosshandel-b2b


> Hilfe!!! Großhandel B2B
> 
> Hallo, Heute habe ich eine Anfrage auf Facebook bekommen, kostenlose PS4 weil sie nicht richtig verpackt seinen. Freunde einladen, linken ect. Dann kam die Webseite wo man sich anmelden muss. Habe ich dummerweise gemacht, und habe erst im nachhinein gesehe, dass das alles kostenpflichtig ist


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2014)

Na klasse ...
Die Antworten - 1a - [sarkasmus off]
... und die eingeblendete Werbung dazu - vom Regen in die Traufe


----------



## dvill (30 August 2014)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/erste-verleihung-des-goldenen-daumen-von-zddk-mimikama/


> And the Winner is….
> 
> Fortunefive UG
> 
> ...





> Die Rechnungen werden versendet
> 
> Widerrufe werden hinausgezögert … gekonnt wird eine unlautere Ausweiskopie (Achtung: offiziell darf man keine Ausweise kopieren!) eines 13-Jährigen verlangt. Somit ist der Widerruf sauber um 3 Jahre hinausgezögert.


Dort findet man auch ein Foto einer Rechnung. Die Rechnung bezieht sich nur auf die Einrichtung, nicht auf eine Jahresgebühr. Was immer das soll.

Für Betroffene gilt weiterhin:

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/falsche-gewinnspiele-locken-ins-abonnement-b2b/


> Du bist als Privatperson in die Falle getappt und hast das Anmeldeformular bereits ausgefüllt?
> 
> Dann widerrufe innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab Vertragsabschluss.


Für den Text gibt es dort eine Vorlage. Per Mail absenden und fertig.

Keine Angst, keine Brieffreundschaft, kein Hinterhergerenne, kein Telefonieren.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2014)

Die Nachwuchsbanditen stellen auch heute frische Vertragsfallen für Kinder auf:

https://de-de.facebook.com/events/289936904523268/permalink/290210461162579/

Geschäftsleute mit dienstlichen Interessen trifft man heute nicht auf Facebook. Geschenkte PS4 suchen die auch nicht.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/telefon-und-internet


> Eine Verbraucherin aus Aurich legte unserer Beraterin Karin Itzen eine an ihre minderjährige Tochter gerichtete Rechnung von Fortunfive über 35,70 Euro vor: Einrichtungsgebühr eines Accounts auf der Internetseite "grosshandel-b2b. biz".





> Zahlen Sie nicht! Widersprechen Sie der Forderung!


http://www.vzbv.de/Verbraucherzentralen.htm


----------



## dvill (1 September 2014)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ich-bin-reingefallen#answer133563337


> ich bin reingefallen auf facebook die ersten 100000 teilnehmer gewinnen ...... wie kann ich es wiederrufen um nicht zu bezahlen kann man das uberhaupt bitte helft mir


Eine Antwort verweist hier auf das Forum.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2014)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ich-brauch-dringend-hilfe-weiss-nicht-weiter


> Jetzt habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen, vonwegen wenn ich das Geld nicht innerhalb einer Woche bezahle, schalten die einen Rechtsanwalt ein. Ich habe etwas recherchiert und auf meinem Handy stand nicht, wie viel und dass ich überhaupt etwas bezahlen soll und dass man da 14 sein muss, nach dem Alter wurde in der Anmeldung nicht gefragt, und als ich mich da angemeldet habe, war ich noch 13, mitlerweile bin ich seit dem 22. August 14. Kann ich da irgendwas machen? Ich meine, wenn ich 13 war, konnte und durfte ich doch eigentlich keinen Vertrag abschließen und weil das mit den Kosten nicht da stand kann ich die doch eigentlich verklagen oder nicht? Denn ich muss jetzt vierhundertachzig Eure in 2 Jahren bezahlen und ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht wie.


Das ist noch ekelhafter als die Masche der Büttelborn-Bande, Kinder mit Malvorlagen abzuziehen.


----------



## Dorle 123 (10 September 2014)

Heute kam bei uns die Mail rein, nach dem ich stellvertretend für meinen minderjährigen Sohn widerrufen habe.
Sie wollen ihn jetzt wegen der Tatsache, dass er sich als Unternehmer angemeldet hat, strafrechtlich belangen,
wegen Betrugs!!!!!. Ich hab so eine Halskrause, die sollten man doch wirklich selbst verklagen.
Ich hoffe das denen mal das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2014)

Dorle 123 schrieb:


> .
> Sie wollen ihn jetzt wegen der Tatsache, dass er sich als Unternehmer angemeldet hat, strafrechtlich belangen,
> wegen Betrugs!!!!!.


Quatsch mit Sauce.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2014)

Dorle 123 schrieb:


> Sie wollen ihn jetzt wegen der Tatsache, dass er sich als Unternehmer angemeldet hat, strafrechtlich belangen,
> wegen Betrugs!


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30109/abofalle-drohung-mit-strafanzeige.aspx


> Abofalle - Drohung mit Strafanzeige
> 
> Mir wird mit Strafanzeige gedroht. Was kann da passieren?
> 
> Lassen Sie sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, wenn Ihnen in den Mahnungen ein Strafverfahren angedroht wird, sofern sich herausstellen sollte, dass tatsächlich von Ihrem Computer (IP-Adresse) die entsprechende Seite angeklickt wurde oder dass Sie angeblich falsche Angaben gemacht haben.





> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> 
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> 
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!


http://blog.beck.de/2014/01/26/n-tigung-durch-anwaltliches-mahnschreiben


> Durch die Ankündigung in den Mahnschreiben, bei nicht fristgerechter Zahlung behalte sich die Mandantin vor, „den Sachverhalt der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zur Überprüfung wegen des Verdachts eines Betruges vorzulegen", habe der Angeklagte mit einem empfindlichen Übel gedroht.


Kurz: Die Drohung ist erpresserisch und unbegründet. Es passiert nichts. Alles ist reine Angstmache.


----------



## Dorle123 (10 September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Ermutigung. Aber kann man diesen Leuten denn nicht das Handwerk legen?


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2014)

Dorle123 schrieb:


> ....kann man diesen Leuten denn nicht das Handwerk legen?


Eigentlich schon aber dazu braucht es mehr als nur den Wille eines geprellten Kunden. Zivilrechtlich ist die Sache recht simpel aber jeden Morgen stehen wieder viele neue Opfer auf. Strafrechtlich siehts da eher gänzlich düster aus, wie man es am ermittlungsdefiziären Beispiel bei einer sehr ähnlich agierenden Firma aus Chemnitz erlebt. Bleibt eigentlich nur eines übrig, nämlich immer wieder den kollektiven Ungehorsam predigen:



dvill schrieb:


> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> 
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> 
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!





> Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## bernhard (11 September 2014)

Die Bande ist weiter aktiv, aber Facebook hat den Müll beseitigt (Jetzt mit iPhone 6):

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1363763/+&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a


----------



## dvill (12 September 2014)

http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...-abzocke-bei-facebook-rein-37614800.bild.html


> „Wird eine Firma bei Facebook von Freunden ‚geliket‘, schauen viele unkritisch auf die Angebote selbst. Das nutzen jetzt auch Betrüger.“


----------



## dvill (14 September 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/knusperknusperknaeuschen--wer-


> Doch es geht noch perfider. So war eine 16-jährige Nutzerin bei Facebook auf ein Gewinnspiel gestoßen, bei dem ein iPhone zu gewinnen war. Mit dem Klick zur Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel wurde sie direkt auf die Seite grosshandel-b2b.biz weitergeleitet – natürlich von der Verbraucherin unbemerkt. Dort wurde sie auf einem Formular zur Eingabe ihrer Daten aufgefordert, was ihr als Voraussetzung zur Gewinnspielteilnahme zu Recht plausibel erschien. Die kurz darauf folgende E-Mail von Fortunefive, wie sich die Düsseldorfer UG in ihrem Impressum bezeichnet, enthielt statt einer erwarteten Teilnahmebestätigung oder gar einer Gewinnnachricht eine Rechnung über 35,70 Euro für die "Einrichtung Ihres Accounts".


Minderjährige abziehen zu wollen ist eigentlich zwecklos:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz-und-minderjaehrige.43059/


----------



## ich bins grobi (16 September 2014)

was mach ich wenn ich voll drauf reingefallen bin? ich gehöre zu den doofen die die 35.70€ gutgläubig überwiesen haben....
mir kommt es jetzt nicht auf die 35.70€an ...wenn ich wüste das ich danach nicht noch weitere zahlungen leisten muß...kann mir da jemand weiter helfen????????????????????


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2014)

Hier lesen ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...hnologies-chemnitz-und-die-verbraucher.43063/


----------



## dvill (17 September 2014)

Man muss nicht mehrfach reinfallen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2014)

Jetzt streut die Bande auch noch Nebelkerzen in Internetforen.

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_10433p1#post179690

Und es gibt Foren, die lassen die Blendgranaten stehen.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2014)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/grosshandelb2b/id916255373?mt=8#


> GrosshandelB2B
> By H&R Media GmbH





> Description
> 
> Die App zur Webseite: "grosshandel-b2b.biz".
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (23 September 2014)

Wer bezahlt jetzt die Google-Werbung, um Geschädigte zu verunsichern?

Die Zielseiten gehören den Chemnitzern. Nutzen Nachwuchsbanditen als Trittbrettfahrer die Verunsicherungsfolterkammer der Chemnitzer oder betreiben die Chemnitzer in aller Stille eine Filiale in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 September 2014)

Für die Website Lieferantenguru.biz der FORTUNFIVE UG wird derzeit auf Facebook mit einer ganz fiesen Masche geworben. Ein Facebook-Account erhielt gerade eine Einladung:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nike-Schuhe/795028553887642



			
				Nike Lagerverkauf schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten 100.000 Teilnehmer bekommen Nike Schuhe
> 
> Wir erhielten 100.000 Nike Schuhe, die nicht verkauft werden können, weil die Sommersaison vorbei ist.
> Aus diesem Grund machen wir eine Verlosung auf dieser Seite! Alles, was Sie tun müssen, ist folgende Schritte zu absolvieren :
> ...



Der Bit.ly-Link führt zu:
http://lieferantenguru.biz/anmelden.php?a=1&ref=235
(Andere Zahlen hinter dem "a=" bewirken andere Produkte, z.B. iPods)

Hier werden "Freunde" agesprochen, also ausdrücklich Privatkunden. Dies steht im Gegensatz zu dem Nutzungshinweis auf Lieferantenguru.biz, der besagt, daß sich die Website ausschließlich an Geschäftskunden richtet. Die Kosten dieser Abofalle werden grau auf weiß genannt:


> Kosten von 240€/Jahr, bei einer Vertragslaufzeit von 2 Jahren und einer Einrichtungsgebühr von 35,70€.



Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (27 September 2014)

Die aktuelle Bezahlwerbung leitet nun auf eine eigene Angstmachseite mit abgeschriebenen Inhalten.

Man will offensichtlich Kindern Zahlangst machen, weil man die kindgerechte "dir"-Form verwendet ("Von wegen B2B ...").

Google ist so nett, echte hilfreiche Links in die Nähe zu rücken. Hoffentlich bleibt der Schaden gering.


----------



## dvill (27 September 2014)

Jetzt auch mit Inkasso-Mahnkasper:

https://ggr-law.com/ggrkama/faq/inkasso-schreiben-fortunfive-focus-rechnung-abofalle-facebook.html


> Inkasso Schreiben von FOCUS
> 
> Kurze Zeit später hat ein Großteil der Personen, die weiterhin jegliche Zahlung an die FORTUNFIVE UG verweigern, Einschreiben von focus Forderungsmanagement erhalten. Die FOCUS - Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement mbH ist ein klassisches Inkassobüro. Diese fordert nun für die FORTUNFIVE UG die 35,70 € aus der ursprünglichen Rechnung sowie Inkasso-Gesamtkosten von 78,00 € zuzüglich Verzugs-Zinsen ein.


Wer nicht zahlt. kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 September 2014)

> Inkasso Schreiben von FOCUS


 Sind die umgezogen über den Rhein - von "Lumbehafe" nach "Monnem"??? Tatsächlich:


			
				Handelsregister HRB 717190 Mannheim schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sitz ist von Ludwigshafen am Rhein (Amtsgericht Ludwigshafen am Rhein HRB 62192) nach Mannheim verlegt. Geschäftsanschrift: Boehringerstraße 8, 68307 Mannheim.


Da hilft die immer noch gültige alte Bauernregel:
"Schreiben von Focus - ab in den Locus"   

NB: Gilt die Inkasso-Zulassung durch den Präsidenten des Landgerichts Mainz (Rheinland-Pfalz) eigentlich auch für den neuen Firmensitz in Baden-Württemberg???


> Aufsichtsbehörde:
> Beim Landgericht Mainz, gemäß §10 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 RDG für Einziehung von Forderungen registriert.


Bekannt ist, dass beim Landgericht Mainz recht locker mit der Erteilung von Inkassoerlaubnissen umgegangen wird. Einen Fall hatten wir ja, da war ein berühmt-berüchtigter Inkassohengst in Hessen (U. P.) die Lizenz los. Ist dann nach Mainz umgezogen, und schwupp: Die neue Lizenz wurde problemlos erteilt!


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2014)

Mannheim ist aber auch nicht schlecht, da man dort schon mit einer anderen Bande top-of-zu-tun hatte. Man kennst sich also mit der Branche aus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 September 2014)

Das da war mal der "Firmensitz" der Content Service(s) Ltd. in Mannheim, Mundenheimer Str. 70, "Geschäftsführer A.V." . Dahinter verläuft die Bahnlinie Mannheim-Karlsruhe.

Die StA Mannheim wußte wohl bereits damals, wohin die diversen Strafanzeigen zu leiten waren - zur StA Darmstadt zuständigkeitshalber, denn die Polizei hatte an der o.g. Anschrift niemanden angetroffen.


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2014)

http://www.radziwill.info/Noch-eine...Duesseldorf mit der Seite grosshandel-b2b.biz


> Es werden dann Namen, Anschrift, Telefonnummer und die E-Mail-Adresse abgefragt. Auch nach einer Firma wird gefragt, die Antwort darauf ist aber nicht zwingend. Man kann, muss aber nicht, anklicken, dass man die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert und einen gewerblichen Nutzungsstatus hat.





> Das Handelsregister des Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, wo sie zum Aktenzeichen HRB 71551 eingetragen ist, gibt an, dass ihr Stammkapital ganze 5 EUR beträgt. Solcher Firmen kann man sich schnell entledigen, wenn es brenzlig wird.


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2014)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/iphone-6-zu-verschenken/


> Alles, was Sie tun müssen, ist folgende Schritte zu absolvieren :
> Schritt 1. Nehme an unserer Veranstaltung teil
> Schritt 2. Lade alle deine Freunde ein (mind. 100)
> Schritt 3. Kommentier mit deiner Wunschfarbe (Silber, Gold, Space Grau)
> ...


http://dejure.org/gesetze/UWG/16.html


> § 16 Strafbare Werbung [...]
> 
> (2) Wer es im geschäftlichen Verkehr unternimmt, Verbraucher zur Abnahme von Waren, Dienstleistungen oder Rechten durch das Versprechen zu veranlassen, sie würden entweder vom Veranstalter selbst oder von einem Dritten besondere Vorteile erlangen, wenn sie andere zum Abschluss gleichartiger Geschäfte veranlassen, die ihrerseits nach der Art dieser Werbung derartige Vorteile für eine entsprechende Werbung weiterer Abnehmer erlangen sollen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Das passt genau.

Wer kümmert sich darum, die Bande wegzusperren?


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer kümmert sich darum, die Bande wegzusperren?





dvill schrieb:


> Düsseldorf


...wohl kaum! Düsseldorf schein ein neues Eldorado für jegliche Art modernen Beschisses zu sein, eine arogante Betrügerhochburg.


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2014)

Im Betrüger-Eldorado ist immer was los.

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/teure-abofalle-hinter-gutscheinen-vorsicht/


> Wir weisen darauf hin: dieser Artikel wird etwas wütender ausfallen, da das Fass unlängst übergelaufen ist. Man könnte auch sagen: der Rubikon ist überschritten!


Jetzt also H&M- oder Aral-Gutscheine, z.B. über

http://now-events.net/de/page/3330979

Mit dem Kurzlink gemäß Schritt 4 landet man bei

http://myjavascript.net/veranstaltung/hm/ (vgl. Bild)

Auf dem Server liegt auch anderer Beschiss, z.B. das iPhone / Android Quiz (vgl. Bild)

Die Webseite ist anonym in Panama registriert, aber in DE gehostet

http://whois.domaintools.com/myjavascript.net

Das wird so schnell nicht enden.


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2014)

Es gibt insgesamt den 25€ Shell Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_shell.jpg

den 25€ DM Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_dm.jpg

den 25€ Amazon Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_amazon.jpg

den 25€ Zalando Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_zalando.jpg

den 25€ H&M Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_hundm.jpg

den 25€ Ikea Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_ikea.jpg

den 25€ Media Markt Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_mediamarkt.jpg

den 10€ Aral Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_aral.jpg

und den 25€ Saturn Gutschein

http://www.partner.grosshandel-b2b.biz/images/sites/b2b_saturn.jpg

Da könnte doch einer der Markenzeicheninhaber juristisch zugreifen lassen ...


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

muss auf das Schreiben vom Focus Forderungsmanagement in Form eines Widerspruchs reagiert werden?


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Oktober 2014)

Heisenberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss auf das Schreiben vom Focus Forderungsmanagement in Form eines Widerspruchs reagiert werden?



Edit: Ein Widerspruch wurde natürlich schon gegenüber Fortunfive abgeben, da man hier versucht ein minderjähriges Familienmitglied zur Kasse zu bitten.


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2014)

https://ggr-law.com/ggrkama/faq/inkasso-schreiben-fortunfive-focus-rechnung-abofalle-facebook.html


> Auch die Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros ändert nichts an unserer Rechtsauffassung, dass die geforderten Rechnungen in diesen Fällen unberechtigt sind.


Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum besagen, dass das Kasperleinkasso viel Angst machen soll, aber niemals ernsthaft verfolgt wird.

Hier sind die amtlichen Textbausteine für die kommenden Mahndrohschreiben:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...93e2829f1ec440&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2014)

Wenn generell der Unterstellung eines ordentlichen Vertragsverhältnisses widersprochen wurde ist die nächste notwendige Aktivität erst wenn wider Erwarten ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.
Diesem wird dann mittels eines Kreuzchens an der richtigen Stelle "vollumfänglich" widersprochen und per Einschreiben ans Mahngericht zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Oktober 2014)

Danke euch beiden, der Link für die amtlichen Textbausteine hat mich köstlich amüsiert . Ich war mir halt jetzt nicht sicher ob man erneut einen Widerspruch gegen die Inkassoforderung einlegen muss, aber da es nicht notwendig ist, warten wir mal ab was da noch so kommt. Ich hoffe wirklich dass die Erfahrung die Regel ist und keine Klage eintrifft, was ich mir aber aufgrund der Suchergebnisse im Internet eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann. Alleine das Stammkapital von 5€ zeigt doch wie unseriös diese Firma doch ist, genauso wie der Ruf des Focus Inkassounternehmens.


----------



## Hannnnn (23 Oktober 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe auch auf die Website: lieferanten.guru von Fortunfive angemeldet und bekam eine Rechnung in Höhe von 49,98€. Ich habe einen Widerruf per Email und auch per Post geschickt? Und dann ist das fertig oder nicht? Weil ich noch nicht eine Antwort von Fortunfive bekomme.


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2014)

Muttu lesen ...
... Antworten stehen auch VOR dem eigenen Post ...


----------



## Hannnnn (24 Oktober 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Muttu lesen ...
> ... Antworten stehen auch VOR dem eigenen Post ...


Sorry aber jetzt habe ich viel Angst und ich habe diese Antworten nicht genau verstanden, weil mein Deutsch nicht so gut ist. Koennen Sie einfacher antworten?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## bernhard (24 Oktober 2014)

Niemand muss Angst haben, vor nichts.


----------



## Hannnnn (24 Oktober 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Niemand muss Angst haben, vor nichts.


Ja. Ich weiß, aber ich habe still Angst, denn ich habe noch nicht die Antwort von Fortunfive bekommen, dass mein Widerruf erreichte. Aber wie du hast gesagt, niemand muss Angst haben und ich habe auch den Link in deinem Unterschrift geklickt und gelesen. Und kann ich das verstehen, dass nachdem ich ein Widerruf abgeschickt hatte, mehr sollte ich nicht tun???


----------



## bernhard (24 Oktober 2014)

Die Kommunikation mit einer Parkuhr ist ergiebiger als mit einem unseriösen Forderungssteller.


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2014)

Hannnnn schrieb:


> Und kann ich das verstehen, dass nachdem ich ein Widerruf abgeschickt hatte, mehr sollte ich nicht tun???


Richtig


----------



## bernhard (1 November 2014)

Plaudereien ausgelagert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...bei-grosshandel-b2b-biz-von-fortunfive.47370/


----------



## Hannnnn (8 November 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe auch die links, die ihr gaben, gelesen. Aber my Deutsch ist nicht so gut, und ich habe nicht alle verstanden. Wie ihr gesagt haben, dass ich nicht mehr zu tun habe, nachdem ich ein Widerruf geschickt habe.
Aber letzte Woche bekam ich Antwort für mein Widerspruch und eine Mahnung.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....4383985_c572da195337717ec688afefd039fc19&dl=1
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....8158213_63ec7462f8b35e69706553c0c67bd516&dl=1
https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net...872695d41be765845e594f86a8cf&oe=54DB2C9A&dl=1
Dann was soll ich weitermachen????


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2014)

Ja und? Papier ist geduldig und jeder kann darauf schreiben was ihm gefällt. 
Nur weil das aber jemand auf Papier geschrieben hat, muss das auf dem Papier stehende nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Wenn ich dir jetzt schreibe, du musst mir Tausend Euro geben, weil ich so schön bin, entspricht das ja nicht der Wahrheit und du gibst mir nicht die 1000 Euro oder?

PS. obwohl... schöön bin ich schon, aber viele meinen eben schöön behämmert, wenn ich glaube, nun Geld von dir zu bekommen


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2014)

Tigger ...
... soll ich ein Bild von Dir posten ...


----------



## dvill (9 November 2014)

Die weiteren "Unannehmlichkeiten" werden nach den langjährigen Erfahrungen in diesem Forum darin bestehen, weiteren Drohmüllschwachsinn nach dieser Vorlage aushalten zu müssen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Das heißt: Hier im Forum ist kein Fall bekannt, dass ein durch schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben Belästigter mehr tun musste, als das Kasperletheater auszusitzen.


----------



## Hannnnn (9 November 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworte. Ich weiß, dass ich kein Angst haben soll. Aber hier ist mein erste mal,ich hab' nur ein Jahr deutsch gelernt und sodass ich alle Tipps nicht so gut verstehe. Deshalb war ich verwirrt und weiß nicht was soll ich tun. 
Aber weiß jemand, wann wird diese Situation stoppt? Im Februar ziehe ich um, dann kann das heißt, bekomme ich nicht mehr diese Mahnung oder Drohbriefe ??


----------



## BenTigger (9 November 2014)

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn du gerne weiter diese Drohbriefe haben möchtest, musst du denen doch nur deine neue Adresse mitteilen, damit sie dir weiterhin den Müll zusenden können.


----------



## BenTigger (9 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Tigger ...
> ... soll ich ein Bild von Dir posten ...



Ja, dann bekomme ich bestimmt Geld. 
Aber aus Mitleid und Spende für eine Schönheits OP


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2014)

Bitte sehr lieber Tigger


----------



## BenTigger (9 November 2014)

Och... ausgerechnet das mit meiner neuen Frisur. Das schönt doch alles... 

Modedit:
Ey ihr beiden Spinner, das ist Off Topic, lasst das bitte.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2014)

Jetzt die nächste Stufe der Mahnkasperpyramide:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121

Post vom Anwalt:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/kanzlei-oliver-edelmaier


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2014)

Was mich brennend interessieren würde - wie haben die beiden, ich nenne sie mal bewusst Pseudogeschäftsführer, eigentlich zusammen gefunden?

Das Handelsregister meint, dass der eine in Hamburg und der andere in Brüggen, nahe der holländischen Grenze ist. Beide haben lediglich gemeinsam, dass sie (geboren in den frühen 90ern) anscheinend Geld brauchen. Was bzw. wer verbindet diese beiden Nachwuchsverdächtigen?

Bevor man sich auf Hessen einschießt, gebe ich zu bedenken, dass das ganze System sehr nach Chemnitz riecht. Sogar die kryptische Darstellung des Unix-Zeitstempels in den Zahlungsaufforderungen ist genau so, wie bei dem sächsischen Mitbewerber.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> > Inkassoschreiben von FOCUS
> 
> 
> Sind die umgezogen über den Rhein - von "Lumbehafe" nach "Monnem"?


Naja, so sehr weit ist es von Ludwigshafen nach Mannheim ja nun nicht, zumal ein bekannter Rechtsanwalt die Sachen zu betreuen scheint: http://www.anwalt-seiten.de/anfahrt_stadtplan.php?AID=4506&task=anfahrtskizze


----------



## Hassseeeeeenkeks 2 (20 November 2014)

... was soll ich tuen.

Diesen Thread und diesen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...hnologies-chemnitz-und-die-verbraucher.43063/ aufmerksam lesen.
Da steht alles drin - gilt auch für Dich auch wenns um eine andere Firma geht.
Wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast melde Dich wieder


----------



## dvill (30 November 2014)

https://ggr-law.com/ggrkama/faq/gro...bofalle-facebook-veranstaltung-verlosung.html


> Update 27.11.2014
> 
> Fortunfive UG - Focus Forderungsmanagement GmbH nimmt Forderung gegen Mandanten vollständig zurück
> 
> ...


Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass die Ablage von Mahndrohmüll in der Wertstofftonne die Umweltbilanz verbessert.

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/hm-weihnachtsspezial-250-hm-gutschein-auf-facebook/


> Wie verschenken zu Weihnachten an alle Teilnehmer einen 250€ H&M Einkaufsgutschein! Alles, was du tun musst, ist folgende Schritte zu absolvieren :
> Schritt 1. Nehme an unserer Veranstaltung teil
> Schritt 2. Lade alle deine Freunde ein (mind. 100)
> Schritt 3. Kommentier mit “I Love H&M”
> ...





> Es ist WIEDER Fortunfive.


Bescheißen zum Fest.

Das stellt sich regelmäßig ein.


----------



## Hassssssssssenkeks 2 (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo haben wie ihr es gesagt habt wiederrufen per Einschreiben nun habe ich die Antwort bekommen das es nicht gültig ist weil mich trotz das ich Verbraucher bin angemeldet habe.
Habe natürlich auch kein Geld überwiesen.
Aber was soll ich weiter tuen.
Bin verzweifelt!!
Habe einen 6 Seiten Brief bekommen eine davon ist unlesbar
Auf der einen Seite stehen meine Daten und IP Adresse sowie einwahlort die IP weiß ich nicht ob die stimmt der Ort definitiv nicht.
Brauche euern Rat
Lg


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2014)

> Aber was soll ich weiter tuen.



Lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-guru-von-fortunfive.46892/page-3#post-381311


----------



## alexandra 57 (4 Dezember 2014)

Heisenberg schrieb:


> Edit: Ein Widerspruch wurde natürlich schon gegenüber Fortunfive abgeben, da man hier versucht ein minderjähriges Familienmitglied zur Kasse zu bitten.



hallo ich bin irrtümlicher art und weise auf der seite gelandet weil es hies das mann da günstig einkaufen kann und nun habe ich eine rechnung in höhe von gut 300 euro bekommen und soll das doppelte zahlen um aus dem vertrag wieder raus zu kommen


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2014)

* Heißgetränk holen
* Blutdruck auf Normallevel runterfahren
* Thread lesen
* Tipps befolgen
* Geld behalten
* freuen


----------



## Hasssssssenkeks2 (8 Dezember 2014)

Muss ich den jetzt auf den Brief reagieren wo ich den Beitrag für die nächsten 2 Jahre Zahlen soll?
Muss ich nochmal widerrufen habe schon eine Mahnung bekommen das ich zahlen soll..
Oder muss ich mir lieber einen Anwahlt holen.
Will einfach aus dieser scheiße wieder raus kommen sowas ist mir noch nie passiert


----------



## BenTigger (8 Dezember 2014)

Hasssssssenkeks2 schrieb:


> Muss ich den jetzt auf den Brief reagieren....



Noch mal für dich persönlich eine Antwort:

Lies was hier steht und da ist alles gesagt.
Nun musst du deinen Verstand einsetzen und das alles mit deinem Fall verknüpfen.

Falls dir das nicht gelingt, darfst du hier nicht auf Antworten zu deinen speziellen Fragen warten, denn wir dürfen NICHT SAGEN was DU PERSÖNLICH NUN MACHEN MUSST!!!
Das wäre dann Rechtsberatung und das ist uns nicht erlaubt.

In diesem Falle können und dürfen wir dir nur eines sagen und raten:



Hasssssssenkeks2 schrieb:


> Oder muss ich mir lieber einen Anwahlt holen...



Wenn du nichts aus den hier geschriebenen Beiträgen für dich was rauskristallisieren kannst, dann frage dazu einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.
Der wird dir dann mit Sicherheit nicht viel anderes sagen, aber das dann genauso auf deinen Fall spezialisiert, dass du es verstehst.


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2014)

Natürlich dürfen wir jemandem nicht konkret sagen, was er machen soll.

Wir dürfen aber aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten sagen, dass es seit fast 10 Jahren in allen hier im Forum bekannten Fällen nicht geschadet hat, die Ruhe zu bewahren und sich von schwachsinnigem Mahndrohgeklapper zu nichts drängen zu lassen. Hier sind die weiteren Textbausteine, die noch kommen können:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2014)

Der Köder "H&M-Gutschein" wirkt:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/was-tun-bei-der-abofalle-fortunfive-ug-


> Ich bin vor ca 4 Wochen auf einen Link gekommen mit nem kostenlosen H&M Gutschein.





> Die seite heißt vermittlungs guru. Ein paar Tage später bekam ich einen Brief in dem stand dass ich einem Vertrag zugestimmt haben soll und eine Mitgliedschaft zahlen soll von 276,08 euro.


----------



## WoHer1967 (14 Januar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

mein Weihnachstbesuch ist auf den H&M-Gutschein reingefallen und ich erhielt nun die Rechnung weil ja meine IP registriert wurde.

Nach einigen Recherchen ist mein Reaktionsweg ja eindeutig vorgegeben.
aber die neuste Masche von fortunfive ug ist seit dem 02.01.2015 die eigene Website "abo-urteile24(punkt)de"
Da werden alle Urteile aufgeführt die aufzeigen das ein Widerspruch und der Klageweg nichts bringen würden.

Erst eine Domain-Abfrage zeigte mir allerdings das es sich um eine Internetseite von denen handelt.
Wirkt im ersten Moment seriös und ich wollte schon die Flinte ins Korn werfen und zahlen.


----------



## bernhard (14 Januar 2015)

Dieser Urteile-Schwachsinn ist von dieser Firma hier abgeschrieben:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz.29381/page-17#post-382209

Bei denen ist jetzt Schicht im Schacht.

Der Urteile-Schwachsinn war immer nur Geklapper im Kasperle-Theater:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## barthelju (20 Januar 2015)

Ich war tatsächlich so blöd zu zahlen und habe den Jahresgebühr in 60€ raten gezahlt.
Die erste rate hab ich gezahlt,
Aber bei der zweiten rate kam die Kohle nach ein paar tagen wieder zurück und es hieß, dass das Konto aufgelöst wurde.
Haben die den laden endlich dicht gemacht?
Weiss jemand was neues?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2015)

barthelju schrieb:


> Haben die den laden endlich dicht gemacht?


Sicher (noch) nicht! Aber Konten solcher Anbieter werden von den Banken wegen diverser Beschwerden regelmäßig geschlossen und deshalb muss die Karawane weiter ziehen und erst wieder ein neues Konto finden.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2015)

Sollte Dich aber nicht hindern die 120 € die die noch gerne hätten erstmal zu behalten.
Oder hast Du die Forderung anerkannt?


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2015)

barthelju schrieb:


> Ich war tatsächlich so blöd zu zahlen und habe den Jahresgebühr in 60€ raten gezahlt.



Aehm Hippo, Ratenvereinbarung geht doch nur mit Forderungsanerkennung.


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2015)

http://radziwill.info/3-Teil-So-sch...unfive-UG-aus-Duesseldorf-hat-sich-aufgeloest


> 3. Teil: So schnell kann es gehen – die Fortunfive UG aus Düsseldorf hat sich aufgelöst
> 
> Empfehlung: nicht mehr auf deren Schreiben reagieren!
> 
> 30.01.2015 – Wenn man es mit der Abzockermafia zu tun hat, ist Kurs halten angesagt. Nicht wanken. Cojones muss man haben – so deutlich, dass Ganoven den Mut verlieren.


Auffällig sind und bleiben die vielfältigen Parallelen zu den chemnitzer Onlinebanditen.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2015)

https://ggr-law.com/ggrkama/faq/for...acebook-mahnbescheid-inkasso-mahngericht.html


> Neu ist aber, mit welchen perfiden Mitteln die Firma Fortunfive UG i.L. die Betroffenen unter Druck setzen wollen. Uns liegen zwei Schreiben von Betroffenen vor, die den Anschein erwecken, dass bereits ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingetroffen sei. Fortunfive UG versendet Schreiben an Betroffene, die in einem gelben Briefumschlag verschickt werden, auf denen der Aufdruck „Eilt sehr, bitte sofort vorlegen!“ enthalten ist.


Beschiss bis zur letzten Zuckung.


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2015)

http://www.braunschweigeranzeiger.de/2015/02/18/gewinnspielfalle-im-internet/


> Im ersten Fall sah ein minderjähriger Junge auf seinem Smartphone-Display eine Werbung für einen Gutschein einer bekannten Modekette. Er klickte auf den Link und landete auf einer Website, wobei er darauf vertraute, sich auf der Seite der Modekette zu befinden. Da der Handy-Vertrag über seinen Vater läuft, verwendete er dessen Daten und gab seinen Vater im Firmenpflichtfeld als Kaufmann an, schließlich ist dieser als Angestellter im Einzelhandel tätig. Kurz darauf erhielt die Familie eine Rechnung von Fortunfive UG in Höhe von 278,08 € für eine 12-monatige Mitgliedschaft auf dem Portal “vermittlungs.guru”.


----------

